# Logo in Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## muyrico (23. Mai 2011)

ich habe ebenfalls ein Logo in photoshop erstellt und schaffe es nicht, eine zufriedenstellende Vektor-Grafik in PhotoLine zu erstellen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen und Tipps geben, wie ich ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis bekomme?

Ich möchte etwas gravieren lassen (Fläche ca. 3x2 cm). Die von der Internetseite meinten, meine Vektor-Grafik liefert kein schönes Ergebnis.

Die Antwort lautete:
Wir benötigen eine Vektordatei, die nur geschlossene und gefüllte Pfade enthält. Eine automatisch umgewandelte Pixelgrafik erfüllt zwar technisch gesehen die Anforderung, wird aber nicht gut aussehen.

Wie könnte ich meine Photoshop-Datei am besten umwandeln.

Für Anregungen und Hilfestellungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

ich hänge meine Datei als jpg an, damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt.


----------



## smileyml (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal ein eigenes Thema daraus gemacht, da es ja keinen Sinn macht, in einem erledigten Thema ein neues zu behandeln.

@Topic: Umwandeln per Automatik wird auf keinen Fall zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis führen. Du wirst aloso nicht drumrumkommen das Logo nachzuzeichnen, sprich neu zu erstellen, wie du es in PS auch gemacht hast.

Grüße Marco


----------



## muyrico (24. Mai 2011)

ok. Danke.

Ich werde es einmal versuchen.
Habe aber nur PhotoLine für Vektor-Grafiken.
Kann ich mit dem Programm dieses Logo zufriedenstellend nachzeichnen?


----------



## smileyml (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne das Programm nicht, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht es erstmal so aus.
Im Zweifel kannst du sonst noch Inkscape versuchen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jörg25 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 
versuche es mit dem Programm Vector Magic!
Wandelt sehr gut in Vector um, mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Grüße Jörg25


----------



## tutsunori (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann Draw Freely | Inkscape empfehlen, ansonsten arbeite ich auch öfters mit dem Vektor Tool aus Corel.


----------

